# Please give some advice



## photoposts (Oct 23, 2008)

Photoblogs and even photos of my favorite topics. Some time ago I 
 created several sites for fans of the photographs. Now my site visit 
 some people. But I think my sites help people. However, I would like 
 to discuss what to add to my ideas that would increase attendance and 
 benefit from these sites. What do you think? 

 All my sites are listed here http://photoposts.biz 
Advance thank you to all!


----------



## Photonic Harmony (Oct 24, 2008)

Content is king


----------



## photoposts (Oct 24, 2008)

Photonic Harmony said:


> Content is king



Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the hard part is that you're leaning on Flickr territory with some of this stuff.  I like what's happening with the articles, but I think that's the extent of it.  The designs are a bit similar to shell sites for mistyped URLs, though.

For example, http://goooooogle.com/


----------

